# Rocky Patel Velvet Edition & Royal Order!



## CigarBoss (Jan 22, 2010)

Have any of you Gents tried either of these cigar lines? Are they any good? Holts dot com has both of these. I wanted to see how good they are before I buy.

Regards and Long Ashes!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

When it comes to RP they have so many different cigars I just stick with the Vintage 90 or 92 for a med-full smoke, or the vintage 99 for a mild to med. I have tried a few others but I didn't care for them quite as much as the vintage series.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't had an RP I like yet. I've had a 90, 92 and edge and all were too mild for me. 

I have not tried the lines you are asking about... but I'm not rushing out to try another RP for any reason.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I've tried most of Rocky Patels normal offerings and liked a lot of them, but I haven't tried many of his special one-store releases.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

CigarBoss said:


> Have any of you Gents tried either of these cigar lines? Are they any good? Holts dot com has both of these. I wanted to see how good they are before I buy.
> 
> Regards and Long Ashes!


I've seen but not tried any of Rocky's Holt's editions. I do have one question however.

I was reading the description of the Velvet Edition in the most recent Holt's catalog and noticed that it proclaims to have: "Cool, creamy Connecticut-Ecuador wrapper...."

Being a huge Padilla fan, I'm wondering if this is the same varietal that is/was found on the Padilla Hybrid. I've seen this wrapper described as "as soft as the softest blanket..."

I know that CI is unloading their holding of Hybrids for $39.95 a bundle (yeah, I grabbed some of the torpedos) and agree that the wrapper is something unique.

Did Rocky buy up the remainder of this wrapper to create the new Velvet Edition? If anyone tries this series, I would love to hear some feedback...

Happy smoking,
PG


----------



## ROTHNH (Jun 21, 2009)

PadillaGuy said:


> I've seen but not tried any of Rocky's Holt's editions. I do have one question however.
> 
> I was reading the description of the Velvet Edition in the most recent Holt's catalog and noticed that it proclaims to have: "Cool, creamy Connecticut-Ecuador wrapper...."
> 
> ...


The answer is no, Padilla Guy.

The Paddy Hybrid's wrapper is actually a *hybrid* leaf which is the result of combining Cuban seed and U.S. Connecticut seed to eventually create and grow the Padilla Hybrid shade grown wrapper leaf in Ecuador.

The RP Velvet's wrapper is simply a Connecticut seed shade grown leaf grown in Ecuador.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have not, the only RP cigars im willing to smoke/buy right now are the vintage 90's and 92's... i tried their R4 and it was the worst cigar ive ever had.. i smoked two so far, i have 3 others to smoke.. The wrapper split all the way down the cigar once i got about 1/3 of the way in, it tasted horrible. just not a good cigar.. and with rocky having a bunch of different brands, im very hesitant to try any of their other labels.. i do however really enjoy the vintage 90's a very tasty smooth cigar for sure. now i know that the R4 is a cheaper line of rocky's cigars so im sure that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Magnate said:


> I haven't had an RP I like yet. I've had a 90, 92 and edge and all were too mild for me.
> 
> I have not tried the lines you are asking about... but I'm not rushing out to try another RP for any reason.


Finally...someone who I can agree with on RP's. I have had both 90 and 92, Patel Bros, Connecticut and 1961...the ONLY one that I enjoyed even a little was the Olde World Reserve. I have friends who swear by the vintage line, but I can't make it through an entire stick of any of those.

Oh...I do like the Edge and Edge Maduro...those are decent sticks. So I guess that it is a majority of RP's that I don't like, not all!


----------



## KOP_Italian (Feb 2, 2011)

I have had the Velvet Edition and to be honest it reminded me of the Vintage 99, it was a good smoke. I still have two of the Royal Orders waiting in the humi


----------

